# temp.service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That's a tough question without knowing more info ansd seeing what you have to work with.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sub it out to a guy on craigslist.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe if you posted a picture of what you are dealing with, we could toss ideas at you.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Depending on what kind of loads you can shed, you might be able to rent a generator to provide most of the power needs.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The cheapest? Do the work on a sunday. If your new conductors can fit inside the original install, I don't see why you can't shut the place down and do it in a day. You're only upgrading the service conductors from 400a to 800a and the main breaker, right? The difference between 400a and 800a at 480v is what,... where's my codebook.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> The cheapest? Do the work on a sunday. If your new conductors can fit inside the original install, I don't see why you can't shut the place down and do it in a day. You're only upgrading the service conductors from 400a to 800a and the main breaker, right? The difference between 400a and 800a at 480v is what,... where's my codebook.


 YOU have a code book?:laughing:


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

kaboler said:


> The cheapest? Do the work on a sunday. If your new conductors can fit inside the original install, I don't see why you can't shut the place down and do it in a day. You're only upgrading the service conductors from 400a to 800a and the main breaker, right? The difference between 400a and 800a at 480v is what,... where's my codebook.


....look at the table for conductor sizing no where does it mention voltage in there for sizing service conductors


----------

